# Uber "Tip your driver for a better rating"



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

*Your Five-Star Uber Rating in a Few Simple Steps*
August 23, 2018

"Some may say that your Uber rating *says a lot about who you are as a person*. Did you know that Uber ratings are a two-way street? You rate your driver and they rate you, making for an equal and fair exchange of reviews.

We all try to be decent human beings on a daily basis, but sometimes one unfortunate incident can cost you your reputation. Ever spilt food all over the backseat by mistake? Or taken an Uber home when you've had one too many and run your mouth a little too far?.......

How do I improve my Uber rating?

Opinions vary from driver to driver, but there are some solid tips to securing a 5-star rating that apply almost everywhere. *Firstly, think about adding a tip for your driver. The difference between a friendly rider and a friendly rider who tips is one full star&#8230; The one that will get you to 5 stars!*

Secondly, don't make your driver wait for you. If you confirm the pickup, be ready - only confirm it when you're already at the pickup point. Time is money and no driver wants to sit outside waiting for you to say goodbye to your friends before leaving the bar. And always remember to be polite. This should go without saying, but a simple "hello", "have a great day" or "thank you" can go a long way to improve your Uber rating.

Keep it clean. Don't leave an empty bottle of water, tissues or food wrappers in the car. You wouldn't do that in your friend's car, so don't do it when you're with a stranger. Some other obvious tips include not doing anything illegal in the car (although that's not always obvious for everyone&#8230 and* try to smell good. That means carrying some gum or adding a splash of perfume."

https://www.uber.com/en-NG/blog/your-five-star-uber-rating-in-a-few-simple-steps-2/*


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Good to see Uber call out directly the link between tip and rating


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

don't forget the splash of perfume


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Firstly, think about adding a tip for your driver. The difference between a friendly rider and a friendly rider who tips is one full star&#8230; The one that will get you to 5 stars.


It would be good if true. But the pax cannot tip until the trip is closed out. At that point whether the pax opts to not tip or is overly generous we cannot change the rating.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> It would be good if true. But the pax cannot tip until the trip is closed out. At that point whether the pax opts to not tip or is overly generous we cannot change the rating.


I think they changed this recently but requires an update but they do cap the tips where a rider cannot tip more than double the fare


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

A cash tip is usually worth more than 1 star in my car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think they changed this recently but requires an update but they do cap the tips where a rider cannot tip more than double the fare


I remember a thread about this and i think the concept was you cant tip more than what was approved when they ordered a ride.

Its like how gas stations put a hold for $100 on your credit card when you fuel up. In recent years, its more transparent and the hold doesnt last long.

Uber does a similar thing. Based on the two trips that was mentioned in that thread, it looked like the one where he was only able to receive $18 tip was on a $7 fare. The pax card was preapproved (hold) of up to $25. Another poster mentioned a pax was able to only tip $11 on something like an $80 something trip. $100 approval.

Im 90% sure its based on how much Uber got approval on the card for when the pax initially ordered a ride.

Ever opened uber or Lyft (pax app) and gotten a random charge? I have, they were all holds that eventually cleared back off. Simply opening the app and checking a fare amount may trigger a credit hold to make sure you can pay for the trip.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I remember a thread about this and i think the concept was you cant tip more than what was approved when they ordered a ride.


Do me a favor next time you take an Uber as a pax, tip the max and report back to us. You have saved so much by not tipping you wont even notice. Plus with you making $750 a day now it would be nice to hook up one of the poor lowly drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Do me a favor next time you take an Uber as a pax, tip the max and report back to us. You have saved so much by not tipping you wont even notice. Plus with you making $750 a day now it would be nice to hook up one of the poor lowly drivers.


If the driver does something above and beyond, he may get a tip, otherwise, a penny saved is a penny earned and I'm not a charity.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not unless I order trip they dont charge me or put a hold on, I got text alerts for every card I use and false ping drivers all day lol

I got some more pics if you want lol


----------

